# How to Overclock Intel Core 2 Duo E4700



## G.Ashwinkumar (Dec 22, 2013)

I own a very old Cpu the Intel Core 2 Duo E4700 @ 2.60 Ghz. I'm going to get a new pc next year but still want to use this one to the max. I want to know how to overclock this cpu with stock coolers i don't need an extreme overclocking if i could take it up to 3.2Ghz it would be good for me( Remember currently i don't want to invest my money on anything). Please don't give me links to general core 2 duo overclocking i tried to read and understand them but they simply are too complex so just say me how to overclock this one !

Motherboard: MS 7525 Version 1.0
Ram: 2*2Gig DDR2 Ram
OS: Windows 7 ultimate 64bit. 
Bios: Brand Phoenix Technologies, LTD, Version


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

dont try to overclock with stock cooler. get a good after market cooler before proceeding further.anyway the performance improvement will not be that higher.
you can change the base clock little by little(say an increase in amount by 5) to overclock your cpu. i dont know how good is your mobo and better do not try it with stock cooler atleast. also do keep an eye on temperature.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 30, 2014)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> I own a very old Cpu the Intel Core 2 Duo E4700 @ 2.60 Ghz. I'm going to get a new pc next year but still want to use this one to the max. I want to know how to overclock this cpu with stock coolers i don't need an extreme overclocking if i could take it up to 3.2Ghz it would be good for me( Remember currently i don't want to invest my money on anything). Please don't give me links to general core 2 duo overclocking i tried to read and understand them but they simply are too complex so just say me how to overclock this one !
> 
> Motherboard: MS 7525 Version 1.0
> Ram: 2*2Gig DDR2 Ram
> ...



I just overclocked an even older processor, the Pentium D 820 from stock 2.8 Ghz to 3.3 Ghz(30 % performance increase in Cinebench R 11.5) on stock cooling.

Let me see If I can help you, Just answer the following questions.

1. Is your system branded or custom assembled

2. Is your BIOS locked or unlocked ?

3. Use SPEEDFAN and tell me your idle CPU temp.

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------

